# ACS Assessment - UG with NON ICT degree



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

I am planning to apply for ACS assessment for System Analyst/Web Developer code.
I had done PGDCA(6 months) and MCA(3yrs) and have a total of 8+ yrs exp. 
But the problem is my UG was a paramedical degree with absolute no computer flavor. I also have MCAD certification (which ofcourse is not mentioned in the vendor certs)

Will i be able to get through the assessment? Do you guys suggest me to apply for it on the first place? Please guide..

-


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

nowhere said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment for System Analyst/Web Developer code.
> I had done PGDCA(6 months) and MCA(3yrs) and have a total of 8+ yrs exp.
> ...


I am sure that with your PGDCA & MCA and work experience you will be able to apply for skills certification as System Analyst/Web Developer
Even if thats not possible, If your 8+ Years of experience (in fact anything more than 5 years) in the area which you are attempting to certify your skills then you can certainly get your skills assessed via the RPL route.

you can certainly go for a skills assessment whether you do it based on your education OR RPL route would be based on how close you can demonstrate your course to be to your work experience.

Check this link for more details on the ACS assessment process.
http://sydneyvisa.ru/netcat_files/213/181/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July2011v2.0.pdf


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

footinmouth, thanks for the response..am bit releived 

am hoping to apply thro normal assessment rather than RPL,as i have masters in ICT. But i am confused whether to apply under Grp A or Grp B.

7. ASSESSMENT CRITERIA
Suitable skills assessments fall into three (3) distinct groupings.
1. Group A - refers to application type “Skills” on the application form. This application is for applicants with a Bachelor Degree or higher, with an ICT major and ICT skilled employment.
2. Group B - refers to application type “Skills” on the application form. This application is for applicants with a Diploma or Bachelor Degree, with a minor in ICT and ICT skilled employment


Also, my skills and roles i perform are distributed across 3 job codes they mentioned,and i had performed as Software Eng (3yrs), SSE(2yrs), Analyst Programmer(2 1/2 yrs) and currently Sr.Analyst Programmer (<1 yr). which job code do i choose?

261311 Analyst Programmer	
261312 Developer Programmer	
261313 Software Engineer


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

As per my experience with ACS, you will comes under Group A which is MCA consider as major in ICT subjects. I am diploma holder which is non-IT and applied for Group B RPL route.

I guess, you can apply for Analyst programmer and accordingly you have to format your reference letters and CV. 

Cheers:ranger:


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

thank u vangareddy


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

i applied as Developer Programmer and got positive assessment from ACS today :clap2::clap2:


----------



## jumbo420 (Mar 2, 2013)

*ACS general skill assessment or RPL*



nowhere said:


> i applied as Developer Programmer and got positive assessment from ACS today :clap2::clap2:


Hi,

Congrats for skill assessment, I hope till now you have submit application for VISA. 

I need some guidance for ACS skill assessment. I'm planning for PR for Australia. I'm network Administrator/Engineer with 8+ years exp. I have done graduation B.Sc. (Non-medical/Physics, Chemistry, Maths) + 1 year NIIT diploma, Microsoft Certified professional. RHCE, CISA (comparable to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major as per in ACS skill assessment guidelines), CCNA (Expired), CCSP (expired), ITILV3. So my question is "Should I apply for general skill assessment to ACS or do I have to go through RPL route for skill assessment as I don't I have IT subjects in B.Sc. Will my certifications will be considered as ICT major or minor by ACS. Please help and guide me.

Thanks,
Jumbo


----------



## srismiley (Feb 6, 2014)

V2S4R said:


> As per my experience with ACS, you will comes under Group A which is MCA consider as major in ICT subjects. I am diploma holder which is non-IT and applied for Group B RPL route.
> 
> I guess, you can apply for Analyst programmer and accordingly you have to format your reference letters and CV.
> 
> Cheers:ranger:


Hi

I have completed my graduation in commerce(B.Com), followed by 1 year full time PGDCA(Post graduate diploma in Computer Applications).

Currently, I'm having around 8+ yrs of IT experience as a consultant, would like to apply for 189 Subclass visa, for which I'm little concerned about my education 
and the points score.

Need some advice on what points I can get for my education ?

Age < 30 = 30 points
Experience < 5 years = 10 points(From 8 yrs, even if 5 yrs is considered, will get 10 points)
Education ? = Not sure what I can get for my education ?
TOEFL - Band 7 = 10 points

please help me with proper advice, so that i can make some decision and apply for ACS.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## babu2121 (Sep 19, 2014)

srismiley said:


> Hi
> 
> I have completed my graduation in commerce(B.Com), followed by 1 year full time PGDCA(Post graduate diploma in Computer Applications).
> 
> ...



you got ACS assessment or not?
because i am in the same boat, i want also BCom +PGDCA with 4 years exp, please reply


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

babu2121 said:


> you got ACS assessment or not?
> because i am in the same boat, i want also BCom +PGDCA with 4 years exp, please reply


Hi I am sure by tis time would must be in Australia, wanted o check with you as now I am in the same boat as you are. Can I count my Education Points (15) 

ICT BA 
Possitve ACS skill assessment (15)
Education (BCOM + Distance MBA) = ? Points (15 or 0)


----------



## suuba (Jun 27, 2016)

*Assesment for Civil Engineer in IT*

Hi,

I need help regarding the Skill Assessment. Iam B.Tech Civil Engineer from India. I have arround 7.6yrs experience In IT field. I want to apply 189 visa.
Age:34
Degree:B.Tech Civil Engineer after which i have 
1.5yr computer course certificate from NIIT
Experience ; 7.6yrs.

With this background will i be able to apply for ACS Skill assesment how many point i can get? Do I need to do RPL?


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

srismiley said:


> V2S4R said:
> 
> 
> > As per my experience with ACS, you will comes under Group A which is MCA consider as major in ICT subjects. I am diploma holder which is non-IT and applied for Group B RPL route.
> ...


Can u please confirm how many point were u able to claim for ur education


----------



## Akash291184 (Dec 28, 2016)

*ACS for UG with NON ICT degree*

Hi expats,
I am a graduate with BSC degree in chemistry and having experience of 10 years in software industry as lead consultant, designer & developer.
Points so far : Age 30, Ielts 10, Spouse : 5 
Please guide me: Can I claim 15 points based on my RPL & experience of 10 years.

Thanks in advance
Akash


----------



## goelmohit (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello All,

I have some questions regarding ACS skills assessment. I want my experience to be assessed under ICT Business Analyst skill

Academics 
Bachelor degree (4 year course) - Bachelor in Information system
Master Degree - MBA 

All work experience is post my masters:
SAP Consultant (Full-time employee) - 6.5 years, India
SAP Manager (full-time employee) - 4 years, India

Please advise on the below
- I have bachelors degree in IT which i believe should be assessed as ICT Major, should i show my MBA degree as degree or show it as a gap?

- I have 4 year experience as a manager, will it qualify under ICT business analyst skill.


----------



## saifemon (Jan 3, 2015)

Need URGENT Feedback

Dear experts, I have B.A degree in Economics but also have MSc in IT (Computer Science and Engineering). Do I need to submit RPL in ACS assessment? If no RPL need in that case how many years ACS will deduct and from when?

Appreciate your feedback soon..


----------

